# 1942 Elgin Wartime/Victory bike



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2016)

My new baby in from NC this week. Thanks to Don ( Schwinndoggy) for doing a great packing job and sending the bike so quickly. 42 serial number and the Musselman rear hub dates to the third quarter on 41. Decided to take the BFG standard tires off in favor for some nice Sears Allstate tires. The rear is even a war tire, how cool is that. I am going to be looking for a nicer set of 22" Torrington U bars for it. The bike is a great rider and a nice asset to my collection.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 23, 2016)

Missing it already! Glad you like it and it survived shipping! Ride on!


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 23, 2016)

Great piece! I  missed a star stencil truss rod fork this morning b/c I had no idea, maybe can track back down. Thanks for posting real nice bike with special date history.

Nate


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks! Really loving it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 24, 2016)

Love that bike, thought it was a smoking deal. Bad timing for me, if you ever get tired of it, try me first, lol.


----------



## Bozman (Oct 24, 2016)

Great bike! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 24, 2016)

Really cool bike, enjoy man!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2016)

You know I will frank. Robert Riley's 42 was specatular also. Mine was in my reach though.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's what it looked like about 10 years ago.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 29, 2016)

It's made it's rounds here for sure. Last stop, my garage! Looking better these days, need a nicer U bar. I'm on the hunt for one. Need the correct 22" with some decent chrome.


----------

